# Base layer?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends on how cold it is where you're riding.... Nobody can make that decision but you.

I know here in the Rockies when it's gonna be below the 40's, my ass has some sort of base layer on. I just have multiple layers and add some when it's gonna be cold out. It's easier to take some stuff off then it is to not bring enough with you and freeze your ass off.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't ever wear base layer bottoms when riding, even at -20 and below. 

For tops I wear a base layer T or long T and a synthetic fleece. Works way better and way lighter than a t shirt and sweatshirt.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Base*

Milo pretty much nailed it. Assuming you're cold, the base layer is very important. It needs to be either poly or wool...no cotton. They are breathable and wick moisture away from your skin. I like Patagonia's wool and capilene bases and I move to more wool every year. The bottom layer should be very thin. If it's cold, then add a thicker next layer and so on. Then you can strip off layers as the temperature rises.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> I don't ever wear base layer bottoms when riding, even at -20 and below.


Godam... My legs stay warmer then my upper body usually, but wow.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Godam... My legs stay warmer then my upper body usually, but wow.


Lol, yeah, I don't know how or why, but no complaints from me. They just don't get cold.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

i use usually wear a t-shirt long sleeve then another t-shirt then jacket...legs a warm pair of pj bottoms with jeans then snow pants

this year mayb a lil diff... new jacket and mayb new pants on the way lol


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I get chilly easily (I wear a fleece year round in the office at work), but moderate heat and humidity don't make me uncomfortable.

No matter what the temp on the mountain is, I always rock the 3 layer system. UA coldgear base, fleece mid, 15k or 20k shell. There are some days that my wrist gaiters are more wet from sweat than snow.

I'd rather be warm and moist than cold and clammy, that's for sure!


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Base*

I'd rather be dry than wet or clammy. Wool does that well and it kills odors too.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

yep this is all a matter of preference thing.. see how tarzan above is bundled like the damn michelin man but im the opposite .. im extremely warm natured .. my kit has nothing over 10k in it and normally I rock a 5k jacket and 5 or 8k pants .. the 10ks only come out in the most severe cold... 

as someone posted earlier if you are cold then yes upgrade to a good moisture wicking base layer . if you are warm now then roll with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

I guess I am worse then. I get cold pretty easily being that I am from Texas. When the temperature drops below 30, I usually have a base layer, fleece, and insulated jacket.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> .. see how tarzan above is bundled like the damn michelin man but im the opposite ..


Lol... how is 3 layers (my shell is non-insulated) the michelin man? :cheeky4: Don't most people on the mountain wear 3 layers?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

generally speaking i just wear a base shirt under my jacket and just my snow pants, below -20 ill throw a sweater on, maybe base shorts if its really cold, but other than that if you've got a good insulated jacket it shouldnt be a huge issue, espeically while riding. I find once i start layering to heavily i start overheating and then the chair ride is twice as cold anyways lol. To each there own though! i run warm, if you have bad circulation, or like being hot you would prob do it differently lol


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Base layer shirt for me, followed by a t-shirt, fleece, and jacket. My legs / feet usually stay warm, I wear a base layer only on the coldest days.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

I wear a Tshirt than a XL shirt over that to tuck into my snowpants than my jacket and depending how cold it is put zip on layer on my jacket. than my PJ's for my legs then snowpants over


----------



## lownrangr (Jan 26, 2010)

anyone use under armour as a base layer?


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

UA ColdGear top and bottom and then hoodie and t-shirt. If its super cold a jacket instead of the hoodie.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i got some weather proof stuff (poly). its the same as under armour, but waaaay cheaper.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> Lol, yeah, I don't know how or why, but no complaints from me. They just don't get cold.


So no incredible shrinking leprechaun?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

If you wear a heavier base layer and it's actually not too cold, will the base layer make you sweat? I'm not really sure what type of base layer I should get, and worry that if I get one that is heavier/thicker I'll be too hot.


----------

